# If pup "holds it" all night, could he still have UTI?



## weareborgswife (Oct 14, 2011)

We are trying to figure out why Scout (12 weeks 1 day) can go all night (10 p.m.-6:30 a.m.) without an accident or needing us to let him out, but during the day sometimes he goes 4-5 times in an hour? He also has a hard time not peeing in his crate during the day if left for more than 1.5 hours. 

Vet said possible UTI, and to bring in a sample if it continues, but I can't see how he could hold it so long at night if he had one? 

Going to keep a "log" tomorrow of water intake and then number of trips to the potty after that... Good news is he's started going to the door or whining when tethered if he needs to go- we would have had 100% success today, but I had just taken him out (15 minutes before) and didn't see him at the door- he peed right in front of it... I startled him with my "no" and he did finish up outside... 

Thoughts?


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Probably not, but I'd still take the sample in just to make sure. How bad would you feel if it's the start of bladder infection (not bad enough yet to make him have accidents at night), and it was ignored? I'd feel terrible. A urinalysis doesn't cost that much and then you can be sure.

It's very, very common for puppies to seem to pee every five minutes when they are up and awake. They do eventually grow out of it, but you have to be on that pup every second to catch it *before* he gets a chance to squat. My dogs have always slept through the night long before they were able to hold it at all during the day. About the crating during the day-is that something you do most days or is it something different that you only do occassionally? If it's not a habit, he probably just isn't on that schedule so isn't prepared to hold it. It would be a bit more unusual if you crate him for an extended amount of time on a daily basis. I would make sure that you put up water about an hour before crating and get him mentally tired out prior to putting him in the crate. If he's mentally tired, hopefully he'll sleep (I would feel a bit bad if I physically tired him out as he'd probably be pretty thirsty, but maybe that's just me). Hope you survive until his bladder is bigger and he has more control!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Since I would take Hank out every 15-20 minutes when he was a puppy, going 4 or 5 times in a hour doesn't seem out of the realm of possibility. He was sleeping through the night by that time as well. He never peed in his crate but our daughter's puppy was worse about "going" in his crate than if he was loose.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I actually did see a puppy this summer who could hold it overnight, but did end up having blood in her urine, so I guess it is possible. I'd never seen it before this summer, though. I was still taking Beamer out that much at that age... It's when they are up and active that they usually realize they have to go potty.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I've seen it in my foster puppies, hold it all night, they are sleeping, but did have UTI and multiple accidents an hour during the day while they were awake, and in the crate while they were awake.

Having said that, puppies need to pee very frequently and 4 to 5 times is not really that unusual. It seems like their bladders are the size of a walnut until they are 5 or 6 months old.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

When you sleep your body produces something that slows down urine production, so it could be a UTI. I know when I have them I might have to get up once or twice in the night but nothing like while I am awake.


----------



## weareborgswife (Oct 14, 2011)

Vet said he seemed fine yesterday- and he isn't peeing "tiny" bits- seems to be in correspondence with his water intake... he also had 0 accidents inside (minus the one by the door when I didn't seem him waiting to go out!) but I def. will get it checked out if I notice any change!

Currently I crate him once in the morning when I need to go get a shower/be upstairs for about an hour to an hour and a half - he's usually been up for at least 2 hours, eaten, played, poo'd and pee'd. (getting 3 kids ready as well), and if I have to run errands (like grocery store or ?). I came home in the middle of my errands on Thursday (so was gone a little over an hour, came home let him out), but the 2nd leg was to long (about a little over 2 hours), and occasionally in the afternoon, if I need to fold laundry or help kids clean their rooms- so def. not a routine.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

It's very possible for a pup to have a UTI and hold it during the night. My last foster pup would pee 20 times or more in a day - sometimes little sprinkles, sometimes longish pees - but was able to hold it from about 11-5am most nights. Sometimes longer. Once her infection cleared up, she was able to go 10 til 6/7ish...the problem was she didn't want to stay in her crate that long!


----------

